# Christmas lights in my hometown (2017/2018)



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Brazilian001 said:


> How beautiful your town is all lit to the holidays, I'm impressed! :bow:
> 
> I've looked at your photos for the second time now, they are fantastic! Thank you for this wonderful Christmas photo set, I'm looking forward for more! kay:


You're welcome, thank you for the kind words! :hug: And you haven't seen anything yet, wait until the pictures of the cathedral, the Prophet Elijah monastery, the Grand Kadri Hotel and the Wadi promenade come up!



Brazilian001 said:


> P.S. I liked that tiny picture of a cat holding a glass on your new Flickr account. What does he drink?


White wine


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for the long break, I'm back to take you on the rest of the magical journey  Here we go:

*16*

The neighborhood where I spent my childhood, Rassieh, was never really known for its particularly impressive Christmas decorations despite being one of the town's most picturesque. Like every year, there are just a few holiday themed lights hanging over its main street and central square:

Rassieh main square by Wasso H., on Flickr

Even the nativity scene set on the central square is rather dismal compared to others, but the colorful changing lights do give it a special warm touch:

Nativity scene on Rassieh main square by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene on Rassieh main square by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene on Rassieh main square by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice update, wasabi-cat  :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*15*

Even some residential buildings in the neighborhood are lit in a more impressive way, like this one next to the Sacred Heart school:

Lit building next to Sacred Heart school by Wasso H., on Flickr

*14*

or these two, standing high on the hillside and visible from many other parts of the town:

Lit building on Rassieh hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Lit building on Rassieh hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*9*

On the opposite hillside across the river, in the Ain ed Daouq neighborhood, are some other well lit buildings also visible from many parts of the town, like this residential block, as seen from the front:

Lit building in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr

and from the side:

Lit building in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr

Lit building in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr

Lit building in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr

Lit building in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*8*

A hundred meters above it we find the well known Green House restaurant:

Green House restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Green House restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Green House restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

*7*

and a little below, this magnificent chalet-like villa, one of my favorite modern buildings in town:

Lit villa in Ain ed Daouq area by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*40*

Haoush el Oumara, which is probably Zahle's least attractive neighborhood, has also set some meager holiday decorations, with the omnipresent nativity scene being located right behind St Joseph church, next to an ugly shrine with large crosses:

Nativity scene in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

*41*

The neighborhood's Christ the King statue is one of its few decorated landmarks worth seeing:

Shrine of Christ the King in Haoush el Oumara neighborhood by Wasso H., on Flickr

Shrine of Christ the King in Haoush el Oumara neighborhood by Wasso H., on Flickr

but mostly for the impressive view one has from there over the circus-like structure on the Manara roundabout:

View over the Central Boulevard and the Manara roundabout from the shrine of Christ the King by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*1*

Wadi el Aarayesh, another one of the town's least attractive neighborhoods (saved by its picturesque location on the side of the ravine) has done a more elegant job than Haoush el Oumara on its nativity scene, also set in front of the church. While minimalistic, it's beautifully lit in changing rainbow colors:

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

Nativity scene in front of Prophet Elijah church, Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

Coming back down from Wadi el Aarayesh, one catches a glimpse of some mysterious colorful lights coming from the Wadi promenade area, closed for winter:

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

When seen from further down the road, it becomes apparent that some large scale lighting project is being set, to be opened to the public later in the holiday season:

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade seen from the road leading to Wadi el Aarayesh by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Zahle remains the commercial center of the Beqaa valley despite the explosive population growth in other areas, particularly when it comes to western clothing stores, so I wanted to check out the decorated window displays of the different stores, starting on the central shopping street where many of them are concentrated.

*21*

Starting my walk during daylight, I pass next to this pedestrian alley that has been covered in colorful umbrellas, something I had seen in several pictures on the internet but was being done for the first time in Lebanon:

Colorful umbrellas hanging over alley in the central shopping district by Wasso H., on Flickr

Colorful umbrellas hanging over alley in the central shopping district by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*12*

I wander in nearby parts of the town until darkness starts falling, when I catch a glimpse of Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel, Zahle's best known and most luxurious hotel, that has been entirely lit in changing colors. The result is breathtaking and I plan to take a closer look at it on my next passage:

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*12*

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*12*

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from the opposite hillside by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*20*

Once darkness has completely fallen, I head back down to the central shopping district:

The central shopping street seen from above by Wasso H., on Flickr

*23*

A series of "chandeliers" have been hung above the main street, starting from the Beqaa prefecture building:

Lights hanging over the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

all the way to Zahle Martyrs square (colloquially known as Lido square):

Lights hanging over the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

*18*

on which stands one more yet, albeit not super impressive, nativity scene:

Nativity scene on Lido square by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Each of the district's many stores is putting on its best in glitter and holiday atmosphere to try to stand out amidst all the lights and traffic:

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

The central shopping street seen from Lido square by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Shoe store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr

Jewelry store display on the central shopping street by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

On the roundabout is also this nicely lit, recently completed glass building:

Office building on Manara roundabout by Wasso H., on Flickr

Office building on Manara roundabout by Wasso H., on Flickr

and on the other side of it starts another of the town's main commercial arteries, going through Haoush el Oumara neighborhood. Several decorated shops are to be found in that area:

Clothing store display in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Dairy store display in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Store display in Ksara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Store display in Ksara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Store display in Ksara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Store display in Ksara by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Clothing store display in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr

including this chocolaterie with the magnificent and unique Christmas tree:

Chocolaterie display in Haoush el Oumara by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photo updates, wasabi-cat :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Thank you  There is more coming tonight, we're not even halfway there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ More updates? OK, i will wait to see them as well


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, I took an unexpected break again. Back to posting!

Aside from the many shops in town, Zahle is also home to Cascada Mall, the Beqaa valley's only real mall and one of Lebanon's largest, which is located on the limit of Zahle municipality (despite taking 20-25 minutes to reach by car from the town center) since the formerly separate Taanayel municipality was merged with it. Opened in late 2016, it is still largely vacant, but has nonetheless dressed up in holiday colors in an attempt to attract a lot of kids (accompanied by their parents, potential shoppers that is) from all over the valley and beyond. The most noticeable features are the Christmas tree next to the main entrance and the Christmas Village on the first floor esplanade:

Christmas tree at Cascada Mall by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas Village at Cascada Mall by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas Village at Cascada Mall by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

But looking around the central hallway there is more to be seen:

Cascada Mall Christmas decorations by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cascada Mall Christmas decorations by Wasso H., on Flickr

including a couple of shops with interestingly designed Christmas trees set up in their window display:

Perfume store display at Cascada Mall by Wasso H., on Flickr

Clothing store display at Cascada Mall by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Back to Zahle, other interesting decorations to explore are those of the ubiquitous eateries and cafes. Many of them are concentrated on a street of the Haoush el Oumara neighborhood colloquially referred to as Star Gate after a cinema complex located there. A not so nice Christmas tree stands on the roundabout where the said street starts:

Christmas tree on Haoush el Oumara "restaurant street" by Wasso H., on Flickr

*49*

The establishments themselves however are decorated in a more elegant way, starting with the Tonino crepe parlor:

Colorful trees above Tonino crepes parlor sign by Wasso H., on Flickr

and the Hollywood Cafe:

Hollywood Cafe by Wasso H., on Flickr

Hollywood Cafe by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*49*

A little below, the Sea Sweet Cafe and the Mr. Grill restaurant stand out quite nicely:

Sea Sweet cafe by Wasso H., on Flickr

Mr. Grill restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

while further east the Daily Chicken restaurant and the Aroma Cafe are also noteworthy, even if much less impressive:

Daily Chicken restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Aroma cafe by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Further out, in the posh Ksara neighborhood, we find the also nicely lit Perfetto and Tanbakji (Arabic for "Tobacco Maker/Seller") restaurants:

*46*

Perfetto restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Perfetto restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

*47*

Tanbakji restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*47*

But the most impressive establishment in the area is definitely the neighboring La Tour Bakery:

La Tour bakery by Wasso H., on Flickr

Decorated trees next to La Tour bakery by Wasso H., on Flickr

La Tour bakery by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*33*

Heading then towards Zahle town center, we pass next to the recently opened Pain & Vin (French for "Bread and Wine") restaurant on the Central Boulevard:

The decorated tree in front of Pain et Vin bar/restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Pain et Vin bar/restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

*30*

and a little further up, the Elysee Palace restaurant:

Elysee Palace restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

which stands next to another interestingly lit building housing a clothing store:

The building housing Casino Royale clothing store by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*27*

Further up, on the large square-parking extending in front of the Beqaa prefecture building, we find the Sea Sweet pastry shop (owned by the same brand that operates the cafe in Haoush el Oumara, hence the similar decoration style):

Sea Sweet pastry shop by Wasso H., on Flickr

and the Vecchio Italian restaurant, housed in a recently renovated stone building:

Vecchio restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Vecchio restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*18*

Past the central shopping street, we get to Lido Square with its landmark La Place Cafe, and standing right above it, the recently opened La Place Hotel, housed in one of Zahle's most impressive old buildings:

La Place cafe and La Place Hotel by Wasso H., on Flickr

La Place cafe and La Place Hotel by Wasso H., on Flickr

Across the square is also this noticeable lighting shop display:

Lighting shop display in Lido square area by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*17*

The top floor of La Place Hotel, accessible from another street, is occupied by the Beit es Set (Arabic for "House of the Lady") restaurant:

Beit es Set restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

with another old stone building across the street housing a chocolaterie:

Shoumouh chocolaterie by Wasso H., on Flickr

*6*

And a few hundred meters towards the ravine, just next to the Wadi promenade entrance, stands the Mazaj (Arabic for "Mood") restaurant, known for its innovative Christmas lighting designs. Can you spot a little friend crossing the street? 

Mazaj restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Mazaj restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great new set, cat! I specially liked the decorations at the Tonino crepe parlor and the Sea Sweet Cafe. The Christmas tree on display at the chocolaterie is also quite unique! Looks like it was made with those Japanese hand fans.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*39*

In recent years, it has become a holiday season tradition to light up the tower of Our Lady of Beqaa (Zahle's tallest structure, visible from almost every spot in town) with powerful color-changing spotlights:

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa tower by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The courtyard below the tower has also been beautifully lit:

Our Lady of Beqaa courtyard by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa courtyard by Wasso H., on Flickr

Our Lady of Beqaa courtyard by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*22*

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr

Saydet en Naja church by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very impressive set of photos, specially Saydet en Naja church in changing colors!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, it has been more than a month since my last post on this thread, and there are still a lot of photos to show! I'm ready to get done with them, are you?  Here we go!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread is back to normal.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed it is!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I fixed the title as well.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Yellow Fever, and everyone else who tried to help! (I know Brazilian and christos did, maybe others too) It has been a week since I decided to revive the thread, so here we go:

After all the town's decorations have been set in mid December, I decide to take a long walk on the axis defined by the Berdawni river's course to admire the final result, starting on the Manara roundabout:

*45*

The lit "circus tent" structure in front of Manara tower by Wasso H., on Flickr

The trees lining the town's entrance road (leading from the highway interchange to the Manara roundabout) have been lit in a tradition started in 2010, drawing many visitors from the surrounding areas. This is the same road that was lit in the style of the Champs-Elysees Avenue on some years (shown here in 2010 and in 2011, see my original Zahle thread), however the committee responsible for the holiday decorations apparently realized that putting spotlights under the trees was much less demanding than decorating every one with thousands of little lights, and eventually settled for the changing lights/shadows solution:

*50*

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*50*

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*50*

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance road to Zahle lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

From Manara I go up the central boulevard for about a mile, until the square/parking lot that was created in 1993 by covering up a section of the Berdawni river extending from the Beqaa prefecture until the beginning of the main shopping street. This large square hosts every year decorations offered by various local learning institutions, mainly nativity scenes.

*27*

This year, a particularly interesting nativity scene has been set by EPPA (Ecole de la Paix des Peres Antonins, French for "School of Peace of the Antonin Fathers"), a piece of modern art that is a sure change from the classical ones seen the previous years:

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Modern nativity scene on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*27*

A little further stands this nicely lit modern take on a Christmas tree, set by LIU (Lebanese International University):

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The same tree is seen here from another angle:

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

Christmas tree on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*26*

On the other side of the square, close to where the main shopping street starts, Centre 141 (a recently erected office building) is bathed in similar changing colors, with the twin bell towers of the St Joseph church poking behind it to the right:

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Centre 141 lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

In the same area we also find this picturesque wooden cabin, a favorite of the children coming to see the holiday decorations:

Christmas wooden cabin on the central square-parking by Wasso H., on Flickr

and this beautiful traditional stone house, with a store on its ground floor also lit in changing colors:

Traditional house lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Traditional house lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr

Traditional house lit in changing colors by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello guys, I was planning to get done with the remainder of this thread today, but my internet connection is not helping as usual. It has been going on and off for the last 2 months, but today it's even worse, I'm not being able to upload a single picture to flickr :bash: As if this was not bad enough, we received today the internet/phone bill for January, and it's the equivalent of 165$ :nuts: We always knew they were ripping us off, but when you receive such a bill for a month during which you were barely able to do anything demanding in data because the connection was simply not working, it's clear that something is fishy. My dad will go tomorrow and ask for a confirmation if our connection has been pirated. If this is the case, let's see if we can find out who of our good Christian neighbors is the culprit (I already have someone in mind). They have housemaids and 4x4 cars, and yet steal their poorest neighbors' internet connection and use it for heavy duty stuff. This just goes to give you an idea of what kind of place I live in :bash:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*18*

From there, I take the central shopping street and arrive to the bustling Lido square:

Lido Square by Wasso H., on Flickr

where the impressively decorated Wooden Bakery stands:

Holiday lights on Wooden Bakery by Wasso H., on Flickr

Holiday lights on Wooden Bakery by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The beautiful municipal library is located on a street leading to the square from the other side:

The Municipal Library of Zahle by Wasso H., on Flickr

The Municipal Library of Zahle by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The Municipal Library of Zahle by Wasso H., on Flickr

The Municipal Library of Zahle by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*13*

Taking Brazil street to go further up, I pass in front of the mansion that originally housed Hotel America:

The mansion still known as Hotel America by Wasso H., on Flickr

The mansion still known as Hotel America by Wasso H., on Flickr

The mansion still known as Hotel America by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*11*

And a little further, I get to marvel at Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel in all its glory from across the Berdawni river:

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr

Cristal Grand Kadri Hotel seen from across the river by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*5*

A couple hundred meters further up, I finally get to the highlight of this year's holiday decorations, a kind of Christmas village set in the Wadi promenade. The area is teeming with visitors, and greets you with its decorated gate and limestone cliffs lit in vivid colors:

The entrance to the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance to the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

The first 50 meters after the gate have been shaped like an archway, leading you to the magic awaiting further inside:

Arches after the Wadi promenade's entrance by Wasso H., on Flickr

Arches after the Wadi promenade's entrance by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*4*

By the time you get to the trees marking the entrance to Arabi restaurant, one of Zahle's longest standing institutions, you feel like you're entering a psychedelic and colorful microcosm:

The entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

The entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

all under the watchful eye of the Monte Alberto hotel and restaurant standing high on the cliff above like a sentinel:

The Monte Alberto restaurant seen from the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

In the same spot, people are gathered at some brightly lit cafes which normally remain closed over the winter, but have reopened especially for the occasion:

Decorated trees on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

A cafe on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

A cafe on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*4*

From there, I walk on the picturesque alley lined with the town's famed restaurants, to which the thousands of lights coiled on the trees and hanging from above have added a magical touch:

Decorated trees on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

Decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

The decorated Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*2*

Decorated trees on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

Decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

Decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Towards the end of the promenade, a bridge crossing the lit Berdawni river:

The lit Berdawni river passing through the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

and guarded by a bizarre tree:

Decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

leads to an esplanade containing this giant Christmas ball, another favorite of the children, all eagerly waiting for their turn to have their picture taken while standing inside it:

Giant Christmas ball on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Next to it stands this very impressive tree, spreading its branches over the esplanade like tentacles and entirely decorated with red lights:

A large decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

A large decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

A large decorated tree on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I cross the bridge back and head down on another alley following the river:

The decorated Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

across which I can see that some of the area's restaurants have been reopened, smelling a juicy business opportunity:

Decorated restaurant on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

Decorated restaurant on the Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*4*

I arrive again to the gate of Arabi restaurant and enter to explore the inner part of the Christmas village. I find a kind of clearing between the trees and the cliffs seemingly ignored by others visitors, where I get the opportunity to spend a few psychedelic moments:

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr

Trees lit in changing colors behind the entrance to Arabi restaurant by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

A short distance away is the entrance to the Christmas market:

The entrance to the Wadi promenade's Christmas market by Wasso H., on Flickr

which is full of visitors. I take a stroll along it, admiring the impressive canopy of lights:

The Wadi promenade's Christmas market by Wasso H., on Flickr

The Wadi promenade's Christmas market by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Further inside, this picturesque stairway-bridge spans a kind of small moat, leading to a sheltered hall:

Stairs leading to the Wadi promenade's nativity village by Wasso H., on Flickr

Stairs leading to the Wadi promenade's nativity village by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The interior has been shaped in a large nativity village, complete with houses, mountains and a starry night sky:

The Wadi promenade's nativity village by Wasso H., on Flickr

The Wadi promenade's nativity village by Wasso H., on Flickr

The Wadi promenade's nativity village by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Our trip to the magic of my hometown's holiday season thus comes to an end. I find my way back to the main alley, and pass again through the archway of lights to exit the promenade and return home. I hope you enjoyed the pictures, and that you will hopefully pay us a visit someday to enjoy the experience in real life 

The decorated Wadi promenade by Wasso H., on Flickr

Passing through the arches again on the way out by Wasso H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, great photo updates, wasabi-cat :cheers:


----------

